# Hashimotos and Face rash anyone??



## nasudhaus

Hi All,

I was diagnosed with Hashi 6 years ago. TSH levels were horrendous at the time. Was on 112mcg and had balanced levels until a few months ago in May when I stopped taking birth control. My panel at the time indicated that my dose was too high and that I had become hyper so Endo lowered dose to 50mcg and 6 weeks later I had swung back to hypo with TSH of 65. Endo upped my dose to 100mcg. Was tested 3 weeks later with a TSH level of 5.47. While a significant improvement still elevated. I am now back on 112mcg again (ridiculous the full circle I have made in the span of 5 months). During this 5 month time period I have had two horrendous face rashes with no explanation. I hadn't been using new products and the location of the rash was at first on my cheeks (itchy, small raised bumps, red when irritated but otherwise flesh toned) then spread to my chin and forehead. My nose averted the disaster somehow. After 4 days of not applying anything to my face the rash went away and I was able to go back to using my products once again with no trouble for well over a month. When the rash returned (it was exactly the same in description: severely itchy, tiny raised bumps, red when irritated and inflamed and flesh toned when not) except this time the rash appeared beginning on the outer corners of my eyes and rapidly day by day spread from the outer corner all the way under and into the inner corner of my eye. It also seemed to appear on the outer edges of my nose beside the outer area of my nostrils and again on my forehead. I am bewildered. I cannot think even begin to imagine what is causing this rash, but it just dawned on my that there may be a connection to my wonky thyroid levels within the last 5 months. 
Has anyone else had a face rash from an unbalanced thyroid?


----------



## Andros

nasudhaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashi 6 years ago. TSH levels were horrendous at the time. Was on 112mcg and had balanced levels until a few months ago in May when I stopped taking birth control. My panel at the time indicated that my dose was too high and that I had become hyper so Endo lowered dose to 50mcg and 6 weeks later I had swung back to hypo with TSH of 65. Endo upped my dose to 100mcg. Was tested 3 weeks later with a TSH level of 5.47. While a significant improvement still elevated. I am now back on 112mcg again (ridiculous the full circle I have made in the span of 5 months). During this 5 month time period I have had two horrendous face rashes with no explanation. I hadn't been using new products and the location of the rash was at first on my cheeks (itchy, small raised bumps, red when irritated but otherwise flesh toned) then spread to my chin and forehead. My nose averted the disaster somehow. After 4 days of not applying anything to my face the rash went away and I was able to go back to using my products once again with no trouble for well over a month. When the rash returned (it was exactly the same in description: severely itchy, tiny raised bumps, red when irritated and inflamed and flesh toned when not) except this time the rash appeared beginning on the outer corners of my eyes and rapidly day by day spread from the outer corner all the way under and into the inner corner of my eye. It also seemed to appear on the outer edges of my nose beside the outer area of my nostrils and again on my forehead. I am bewildered. I cannot think even begin to imagine what is causing this rash, but it just dawned on my that there may be a connection to my wonky thyroid levels within the last 5 months.
> Has anyone else had a face rash from an unbalanced thyroid?












Wow!! You went on a roller coaster ride, didn't you?

Consider Lupus and/or Rosacea. It really sounds like the latter. Or Psoriasis.

Geez! Me thinks you may have to see the doc about this or have you already?


----------



## CA-Lynn

I think it was nothing more than stress. Rosacea has very specific textbook symptoms, which were not described in this thread. Ditto for psoriasis. In addition, neither would be likely to clear on its own without medication.

Stress is the root of all evil.


----------



## nasudhaus

A roller coaster ride for sure! The balancing act that Hashi has been has not been fun. As far as the rash goes hydrocoristone seems to have improved it very quickly where as a simply wait it out, apply nothing to the face not even soap to wash it, tactic was generally unsuccessful. I was hesitant to do it because it was a rash that was primarily under the eye, but after 10 days with zero improvement and dealing with the itchiness I caved. I absolutely need to look into this with a dr. I figured I ought to at least check and see if any of my other Hashi comrades may have experienced similar rashes during periods of imbalance. 
You truly think it could be stress related? That's an enormous reaction that seems localized for it to be just stress. I was thinking eczema maybe??

Thank you for the feedback though, it is much appreciated!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Is it itchy?

Why guess? See a dermatologist.


----------



## surge

Sorry you've had the rash. Glad cortisone is clearing it up.

I've been 'inflamed' all summer and fall, too, and initially, when I went hyper, it would also trigger these weird bouts of mini-shingles. I'd get it on my head, neck, in my eye and once even in my throat. Always on one side. It was just what my immune system 'served up' under stress. My guess would be that yours is serving up this weird rash. A visit to the derm would be in order, but if you don't have the rash when you visit, they'll only be able to offer some informed guesses.

Have you ever been tested for other autoimmune disorders?


----------

